# Wiring a train layout



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Should you have wire coming from both tracks into a wiring block and 2 wire coming from the block to the transformer?


John(ameri/flyer)


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

amer/flyer said:


> Should you have wire coming from both tracks into a wiring block and 2 wire coming from the block to the transformer?
> 
> 
> John(ameri/flyer)


John: On my setup all wires from the tracks are seperate and go direct to the transformer(In my case the rectiformers) No blocks are used for that. Everything else (Accessorys) go to the blocks. See picture below. Larry


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the picture and info, it helps to see it all in a picture.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There are different ways to wire tracks and accessories. Whatever works best for you is the method you should use. However, I caution you to think clearly about the most simplest way to acheive your result.

In my case, I have the two wires from each transformer control going to terminal blocks and jumping the power to all screws on each side. Then I took feeders from each side to various places around the loops to provide constant voltage in all areas of the loops to prevent voltage drop.

Other suggestions are to run buss wires around the perimeter of the layout and tap into them at various points to add feeders.

There are many suggestions for wiring on the internet. Just search for "model railroad layout wiring" and I'm sure many ideas will come up.

The good thing about American Flyer and HO gauge is that both work with 2 rails.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

You are right about the 2 rails, I have a Lionel ZW 250 watts, 8 terminals, It makes sense what you said about the wiring. I have a friend who has the buss wires around the train perimeter, every 10' he would send up 2 wires to the track, he has a large Lionel setup. Another friend has an American Flyer setup, looks good, I do not know how his wiring is. Both of them have been at it for years, collecting, and working on a finale setup. 

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have found the use of terminal strips (or A.K.A. barrier strips) helps a lot when wiring by cutting down on wasted wire and extra splicing and soldering. Not only do they help with this, they are also reuseable. If you go this route, be sure to get the jumper clips that go betweeen the screws on one side to "jump" the circuit along the strip.

Another plus for these is when wiring my remote switches. No need to cut and splice all of those wires for the controllers. Feed them to a terminal strip and run some 4-conductor stranded alarm wire in a plastic jacket from the terminal strip to the switch. The use of crimped solderless terminals on each wire ensures a solid connection.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

Thanks, I believe I have a strip in my train box.

John


----------

